# Color and Marking chart .



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can download a color and marking chart from AQHA for free. 
It shows the colors with a description.
Quarter horses are registered with the following colors.
Sorrell ( brownish red ), chestnut, Black, Brown, bay, buckskin, dun ,red dun, palomino, grullo, red roan,blue roan,gray,bay roan, cremello, perlino, and white.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

stevenson said:


> You can download a color and marking chart from AQHA for free.
> It shows the colors with a description.
> Quarter horses are registered with the following colors.
> Sorrell ( brownish red ), chestnut, Black, Brown, bay, buckskin, dun ,red dun, palomino, grullo, red roan,blue roan,gray,bay roan, cremello, perlino, and white.


The AQHA poster is out of date and incorrect.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

And the pictures are not very high quality, making half of them all look the same with only a vague description on what makes them any different.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh, maybe you should Contact the AQHA and tell them


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

stevenson said:


> oh, maybe you should Contact the AQHA and tell them


I would have more chance telling a brick wall. The AQHA is notorious for being slow to change, and very, very resistant to do anything to drag itself into the current era.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want to register your quarter horse You must abide by the AQHA rules. Same applies to any other Breed registry. 
You go by thier Rules and guidelines. 
It is for a sample, A GUIDELINE and all you do is make critical remarks. 
Why dont you let everyone know where to find THE CORRECT color guidelines for a change.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just because it's the guidelines used by a breed registry does not automatically make it correct. 

The AQHA recognise brown as a colour, but then have no variation within dilutes for brown. They recognise black, but again, not the black dilutes. Brown roan is usually stuffed in the blue roan category, which is incorrect, since blue roan is black based roan, not brown based roan. They recognise "white" but the picture they use is a cremello. They still insist on describing chestnut and sorrel as different things, which is their right I guess, but then in their "genetic" booklet, they still separate them for some strange, backward reason, when we KNOW there is no genetic difference between the two. 

There is also nothing on the chart about champagne, silver or pearl, all of which are also in the AQHA. And nothing about white patterns, which also occur. 

Critical remarks, in this case, are deserved and founded in fact.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Add into that, that in order for the AQHA to even think about changing something, you have have tons of money and be a big "player" within the AQHA world. 

Critical remarks about the registries and their color policies would quit being made if people would quit hailing them as the be all and end all of color knowledge. 

As for a comprehensive and correct chart? Not going to happen. Our understanding of color genetics is constantly changing, so a "chart" would have to be constantly updated which is impossible with a "chart." A website on the other hand... that is possible, but also time consuming and thankless...


----------

